# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل فعلا عطل حد السرقة في عهد عمر رضى الله عنه ؟

## بدرالكويت

السلام عليكم

اطلعت على معلومه في السابق لكنني لا اذكر مصدرها

ان سيدنا عمر لم يرفع حد السرقة
بل ان القصه كانت تتلخص في :

ان هناك بعض العمال يشتغلون عند سيد لهم لكنه لم يعطيهم اجرهم
فقاموا بأخذ اجرهم عنوه من تجاره سيدهم

وعندما عرضوا على الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه وجد انهم اخذوا حقهم ولم ينقص او يزيد ...عندها تركهم لانهم لم يأخذوا شيئا لا يخصهم

 من منطلق : اعط الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه

ولو نظرنا الى شخصية سيدنا عمر لوجدنا انها شخصية ملتزمه بالدين التزاما منفذا مايقوله الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
بل ان جميع مواقفه في سيرته اتسمت بالشده وليس باللين او التهاون
وبنفس الوقت كان حريصا على التقيد بالدين وعدم الاجتهاد
وخاصه عندما سئل عمر كاتم سر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : هل عدني الرسول من المنافقين ؟

لكن هذه الحادثه فقط تكشف لنا انه رضى الله عنه كان لينا
بل قام بتعطيل حد من حدود الله  الذي لم يسبقه اليه من سبقه
واميل للقبول بهذا الرأي القائل ان سيدنا عمر لم يعطل حد السرقه

ارجو ان كان لديكم بعض المصادر التي توضح حقيقه هذه الحادثه تزويدي بها او بأسمائها
وشكرا لكم

----------


## سعد الحسيني

أثر عمر رضي الله عنه في عدم قطع يد السارق في عام المجاعة لم يثبت عنه ! ))


فقد رواه ابن أبي شيبة في ( المصنف ) 10 / 28 بإسناد فيه مجهولان كما قال شيخنا 


الألباني في ( إرواء الغليل ) برقم (2428 ) ، وهو كما قال رحمه الله .


وقد رواه ابن أبي شيبة ( 10 /27 ) ، وعبد الرزاق في ( المصنف ) برقم ( 18990 ) 

وفيه تدليس ابن جريج ، وانقطاع بين يحيى بن أبي كثير وبين عمر ؛ على أنه يدور على 

نفس السند الأول فإن الرجلين المجهولين هما الساقطان بين يحيى وبين عمر .


ثم رواه عبد الرزاق برقم ( 18991 ) لكن فيه أبان ، وهو ابن أبي عياش : ضعيف 

الحديث جداً ؛ فلا يعتد بهذا الطريق ، على أنها منقطعة بين أبان وبين عمر أيضاً !



والخلاصة : لم يصح هذا عن عمر ؛ ولو صح فلا دخل له بما يقوله الزنادقة 

والملاحدة - عافانا الله وإياكم منهم - ؛ لأن هذا ليس بإسقاط لحد ؛ بل هو درءٌ 

لحد القطع بسبب الشبهة ، وهي المجاعة ها هنا .

وقد عمل الإمام أحمد بما روي عن عمر في هذا ؛ كما في ( المغني ) 12 / 462-463.

وحديث : ( ادرؤوا الحدود بالشبهات ) لم يصح مرفوعاً ؛ كما بينته في تحقيقي 

لأحاديث ( المحلى ) لابن حزم . ( المجلى ) ص274 . 

لكن قال السخاوي بأن ابن حزم أخرجه في كتابه ( الإيصال ) بسند صحيح كما في 

( المقاصد الحسنة ) برقم ( 46 ) .


وعلى كل حال فما دام أن السند لم يصح به إلى عمر ؛ فلا معنى لتوجيهه لأن التوجيه 

فرع عن التصحيح ؛ وإذ لم يصح فلا نشتغل بتوجيهه ( هذا كلام الشيخ علي رضا وفقه الله) ولعله يفيدك حول هذا الموضوع الذي ذكرت والله أعلم..

----------


## العطاب

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اطلعت على معلومه في السابق لكنني لا اذكر مصدرها
> 
> ان سيدنا عمر لم يرفع حد السرقة
> بل ان القصه كانت تتلخص في :
> 
> ان هناك بعض العمال يشتغلون عند سيد لهم لكنه لم يعطيهم اجرهم
> فقاموا بأخذ اجرهم عنوه من تجاره سيدهم
> ...


 
 أخي الكريم
لقد قلبت كلامك على النار ولكنه لم ينضج؟؟؟
عذرا
ثمة قاعدة تنص على (درء الحدود بالشبهات) وثمة أمر اخر وهو أن القصة لا يعرف صحتها ولم تذكر نصها حتى ندرك ملابساتها ؟؟
فلا داعي بعد هذا أن تقول:

((لكن هذه الحادثه فقط تكشف لنا انه رضى الله عنه كان لينا
بل قام بتعطيل حد من حدود الله الذي لم يسبقه اليه من سبقه))
فثبت العرش ثم انقش...
وثمة كلام لا أريد الخوض فيه لاعتبارات معينة
وفقك الله

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم ..
هنا مزيد : http://saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/k/k43.rar

----------


## بدرالكويت

شاكر لكم 

وجزاك الله خير اخوي سليمان

----------


## ام_ مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هناك من ينسب الى عمر رضي الله عنه ما هو بريء منه انه عطل حكم الله او حكم بغير ما انزل الله في عام الرمادة وانه لم يقطع يد الرجل لانه سرق بسبب جوعا فهناك من استدل بهذا القول كمبرر لمن لا يحكم بغير ما انزل الله او قول كمثل القائل هنا انه لين...
والرد هو ان عمر رضي الله عنه لم يعطل او حكم بغير ما انزل الله بل هو حكم بما انزل الله وكان فقيها رضي الله عنه وعلم مقاصد الشريعة الخمس التي يتم تقديم اعظم المصلحتين لدرا مفسدة.. وقد عارضه مصلحة النفس فقدمها على مصلحة المال فهو لم يعطل شيء ولم يغير شيء

----------


## أبو عدنان التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.
وبعد،
فهذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى المتألق، وأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا الله وينفع بنا، ولا تحرمونا من مشاركاتكم وتصحيحاتكم وملاحظاتكم.
بالنسبة لما نسب إلى سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، من تعطيله حد من الحدود الشرعية، فقد أخذ الأمر على غير مأخذه، وبخاصة من فريقين (لا أقصد المشاركين طبعا) : الفريق الأول من يتصيدون على الإسلام المآخذ المكذوبة كي يؤصلوا عدم صلاحية الإسلام للتطبيق على البشر بدلالة عدم قدرته على معالجة مشكلة مما يستدعي إلى توقف أحكامه، وأكثر هؤلاء من العلمانيين، والفريق الثاني من ناصب العداء لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وبدوره أيضا يحاول التصيد من أجل النيل من هذا الصحابي الكريم، وذلك لعداء تمكن من النفوس وهوى أعمى العقول.
والحق أنه قد ورد ما يحتاج إلى فهم دقيق كي لا يساء فهمه فنقع بما وقع به أحد الفريقين.
فقد جاء في اعلام الموقعين أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أسقط القطع عن السارق في عام المجاعة ، عن حسان بن زاهر أن ابن حدير حدثه عن عمر أنه قال: لا تقطع اليد في عذق ولا عام سنة . قال السعدي : سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن هذا الحديث فقال: العذق النخلة، وعام سنة: المجاعة ،فقلت لأحمد: تقول به؟ فقال: إي لعمري، قلت : إن سرق في مجاعة لا تقطعه ؟ فقال : لا ، إذا حملته الحاجة على ذلك والناس في مجاعة وشدة .
وجاء فيما رواه مالك في الموطأ: (أن رقيقا ‏ ‏لحاطب‏ ‏سرقوا ناقة لرجل من ‏ ‏مزينة ‏ ‏فانتحروها فرفع ذلك إلى ‏ ‏عمر بن الخطاب ‏ ‏فأمر ‏عمر ‏كثير بن الصلت ‏ ‏أن يقطع أيديهمثم قال‏ ‏عمر‏ ‏أراك تجيعهم ثم قال ‏عمر ‏والله لأغرمنك غرما يشق عليك ثم قال ‏ ‏للمزني ‏ ‏كم ثمن ناقتك فقال ‏ ‏المزني ‏ ‏قد كنت والله أمنعها من أربع مائة درهم فقال ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏أعطه ثمان مائة درهم) 
وقبل التوغل في بحث هاتين الحادثتين، أقول: لم يرد عن سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه لا في الصحيح ولا في الضعيف ولا في المكذوب ما يفيد أنه عطل حدا، أو أوقف تطبيق حكم شرعي، ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى تبيان.
كما أحب التأكيد على أن عدم تطبيق الحد لا يعني تعطيله، فشتان بين الأمرين، إذ تطبيق الحد يحتاج إلى بينة لا شبهة فيها لتطبيق الحد، فإن وجدت شبهة فلا حد، ولا يقال هنا تعطل الحد، ولكن يقال لم ينطبق واقع الحد فلم يطبق الحد، وبالطبع لا يمنع هذا من التعزير.
ومثلا بالنسبة للسرقة فقد عرفها الفقهاء بأنها (السرقة هي أخذ مال خفية ليس للآخذ أخذه من حرز مثله) وقيل: (أخذ المال من حرزه والحارس يقظان) وغير ذلك من التعاريف التي اشترطوا فيها أن يكون المسروق فيه نصاب السرقة، وأن يكون محرزا والحرز هو حرز مثله، فالذهب حرزه الخزنة أو الإخفاء في مكان أمين، والبقرة حرزها ربطها، ولذلك لا يعتبر سارقا من سرق بقرة سائمة، ولا يعتبر سارقا من سرق ذهبا موضوعا على قارعة الطريق، صحيح أنه يعاقب ولكن لا تقطع يده لأن ثمة شبهة درأت الحد.
ولذلك لا تقطع يد الزوجة إذا سرقت من زوجها لشبهة حقها في المال، وكذلك الولد من أبيه والأب من ابنه، وكذلك السرقة من بيت المال لشبهة الحق فيه، وقد جاء في الحديث أن عبيدا لبيت المال سرقوا من بيت المال، فأخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فضحك وقال: (مال الله سرق مال الله ولم يقطعهم) .
والزاني إذا شهد عليه ثلاثة شهود ولم يشهد الرابع لا يقام عليه حد الزنا مع أنه حصل بالفعل، وقس على هذا جميع الحدود التي نص عليها الشارع ولها من البينات ما يقطع بانطباقها على الواقع.
وما حصل في عهد أمير المؤمنين هو أمران: الأول ناقة مزينة وقد سرقها العبيد ولما تحقق عمر تبين له أنهم جائعون فلم يقطعهم بل غرم سيدهم، وما حصل في عام الرمادة أنه لم يقطع من سرق ليأكل، وذلك لوجود الشبهة التي تمنع تطبيق الحد، وقال: ما كنت قاطع الناس حتى أشبعهم. فلا بد من التفريق بين تعطيل الحد أي عدم تطبيقه مع لزوم تطبيقه كما يفعل حكام المسلمين اليوم وهذا حرام شرعا قولا واحدا، وبين ألا ينطبق الحد أصلا لعدم انطباق واقعه، والقضاء الإسلامي يزخر بالعديد من القضايا المماثلة، فلم تجلد بكر ظهر عليها الحمل بعد أن تبين أن نومها ثقيل فكان شبهة درأت الحد عنها، ونحن نعلم أن القاعدة هي أن الحبل يقتضي المهر أو الحد.
إن الإسلام عندما شرعت أحكامه فقد شرعت منضبطة لتنطبق على الواقع، وإذا اختلف الواقع اختلفت الأحكام، ولكن إذا كان الحكم منطبقا على الواقع ولم يطبق هنا يحق لنا أن نقول لقد تم تعطيل الحد أو عدم تطبيق حكم الشرع، فلو أن سارقا سرق مالا تحقق فيه النصاب وهو ربع دينار ذهب أي ثلاثة دراهم لأن الدينار اثنا عشر درهما، من حرزه أي كان محروزا بحرز مثله ولم تتواجد أي شبهة تدرأ الحد، ولم يطبق عليه الحد يكون هذا تعطيلا لحدود الله، ولكن إذا اختل شرط من شروط تطبيق الحد كأن يكون النصاب أقل من ربع دينار، أو كان المال غير محرز، أو كان مالا فيه شبهة كأن يكون مال ورثة يشترك فيه إخوة، أو كان للسارق حق أو بعض حق في هذا المال كأن يكون دائنا لمن سرق منه المال، أو ممن تجب عليه نفقتهم، أو كان السارق ولي دم وله دية من المسروق منه أو غير ذلك مما فصل فيه الفقهاء والقضاة فإنه لا حد هنا ولا يتأتى أن يبحث ابتداء موضوع التعطيل، ولكن يقال لم ينطبق الحد فلم يطبق.
كما لا يقال أن الموقف هو تقديم مصلحة على مصلحة أوجب منها، إذ لو كان الأمر كذلك لما قطعت اليد أصلا في ربع دينار فالمحافظة على اليد أهم من المحافظة على ربع دينار، بل إن البعض سأل كيف تكون دية اليد نصف الدية، فإن سرقت في ربع دينار قطعت، وكان رد الفقهاء المشهور، إن الشريعة صانت اليد وهي كريمة، وقطعتها وهي خائنة لئيمة، أو كما قال بعضهم تعدت وخانت فهانت. بل الأمر هو عدم انطباق شروط الحد فانعدم الحد وصار كأن لم يكن.
وقد خرج علينا في هذا الزمان للأسف من يطالب بإلغاء حد السرقة بحجة أن الفقر منتشر في كثير من البلاد، وأن النفوس مريضة، وأن التقوى مفقودة، فإذا طبق الحد سيمشي الناس في الشوارع بلا أيدي، وستتعطل الحياة وتتوقف العمالة، وأنه يكفي أن يستبدل الحد بالسجن، كل ذلك من أجل تشويه أحكام الإسلام وتعطيل إيجاده في الحياة، وهذا ورب الكعبة لهو الضلال، إذ نسي هؤلاء أو تناسوا أن الإسلام جاء بأحكام كاملة شاملة آخذ بعضها في رقاب بعض، وأنها يجب أن تطبق كاملة ضمن دولة متميزة كي تؤتي نتائجها كما أمر الله جل وعلا، ولو أننا أخذنا الإسلام كاملا في جميع أحكامه الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية وغيرها فإن الواقع سيختلف والحياة ستتغير.

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## المقدسى

السلام عليكم 
يجب التفريق بين أمرين مهمين :
هل هناك حد فارق بين تعطيل الحد وإلغاء الحد ..؟؟
هنا يكمن السؤال , وبمراجعة أدلة القائلين بجواز تعطيل الحدود قياساً علي ما فعله أمير المؤمنين عمر في عام الرمادة يتبين أنه ليس لهم في ما ذهبوا إليه أي دليل لإختلاف الوقائع تماماُ فتعطيل حد السرقة في عام الرمادة هذا إن ثبت ذلك وإلا فقد شكك الكثير من العلماء في ثبوت ذلك ..!
تعطيل الحد لم يكن ليتخطى من سرق وإنطبقت عليه شروط السارق الذي يستحق القطع بل الأمر لا يعدو كونه شبهة سرقة أو بمعنى آخر لم تتحقق شروط السرقة بالتعريف الذي يستحق مرتكبها أن تقطع يده , فمن يسرق ليسد رمقه أو يسرق لإعتقاده أنه صاحب حق فييما سرقه أو يسرق دون أن يكون ما سرقه في حرزظ غيره أو لعدم إكتمال نصاب السرقة التى توجب قطع اليد ... كل هذه الشبهات والموانع لا تنطبق بأى حال علي من يغير حكم الله ويضع كل السرقات في نفس المقام فلا يعاقب إلا بما يراه قانونه عدلاُ دون الإلتفاء لشروط تحقق السرقة التى نص الشرع علي قطع يد مرتكبها .
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

----------

